# Lizards > Chameleons >  Ambanja Panther Chameleons (Picture heavy)

## Dustin

Me and my girlfriend don't have any snakes yet, but we have a few chameleons and tons of eggs  :Smile:  We've been into chameleons for 2 years. I started with a Veiled Chameleon then I bought a Panther Chameleon a little later. Then we bought 4 imported ambanja panthers and that made us decide to import our own. We've imported a few so we could pick the ones we wanted and resell the rest  :Smile: 

Here are a few of our favorites.

Adonis is the first panther chameleon I ever purchased. Unfortunately he had a rough fall and he went down hill for about 6 months and he ended up passing away  :Sad: 



Now we have probably one of our most photoed panther Captain America. He is a little smaller but I think he is gorgeous! We have bred him to a few girls and most were bigger than him, which is really uncommon and kind of funny to see lol. 







Next is Koa, he went from having pretty dull colors to become gorgeous! He is WC and he hates people. It's rare for him to show off his colors but when he does it's amazing. We are hoping he passes on his colors to his offspring without his shy and cranky attitude.



Now we have one of our recent hold back imports that is definitely king of the jungle! His name is Bentley and he is a stud that doesn't take no for an answer when it comes to the females lol. He is similar to Koa in attitude, but once he comes out his cage he calms down and can be handled (as opposed to Koa who repeatedly will try to bite you while he is on your arm)



Here are a few girls. They don't show off the awesome colors a male has, but they are beautiful in their own way.



This girl isn't very nice  :Razz: 


This is the guy that started it all for us! Moose!


Once I get more pics I will post more  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## llovelace

I want a couple one day, thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## merdcme

wow! those are some of the best looking panthers i've ever seen! :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## loonunit

Oh, I am CRAZY about blue chameleons. And those are gorgeous! How long do they live?

----------


## Boanerges

AWESOME pics!!! They are all BEAUTIFUL  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------


## pavlovk1025

Man I love chams. I would totally get some...some day.

----------


## Dustin

Thanks everyone! They are all real awesome except for the breeding aspect. Waiting 7 months to a year for babies suckksss lol

----------


## jfreels

Thanks for sharing, beautiful collection.

----------

